# نكت مسيحيه



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الزواج؟


الشاب: ازيك يا عمى انا بصراحة جاى علشان اطلب منك ايد بنتك 

الوالد: اهلا بيك يابنى وربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير لكن انت يا بنى عندك كام سنه واية اخبار الشقة 

الشاب: يا عمى ده الكتاب بيقول فى (مزمور 127 :1 ) "ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل تعب البناؤون" 

الوالد: طيب يا بنى بالنسبة للشبكة 

الشاب: يا عمى الكتاب بيقول فى (متى 6 : 19) "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء" 

الوالد: طيب يا بنى بالنسبه للمرتب؟يعنى هتاكلها منين؟ 

الشاب: يا عمى الكتاب بيقول فى (لوقا 4 : 4) "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان" 

الوالد: لا لا لا يا بنى، انت كده عداك العيب، بس الكتاب بيقول برده فى (1 كو 7 : 38) "من تزوج يفعل حسن و من لا يتزوج يفعل احسن"


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

اشكرك بيترا
عل مشاركتك


----------



## alpha&omega (6 مايو 2010)

روعة ، حلوة النكتة و متعوب عليها 
يمكن راح استعمل نفس الحجج لما اريد اتزوج !


----------



## alpha&omega (6 مايو 2010)

اذا عندك بعد يا ريت تنزلهم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههه

يلا يا شباب كلوا يروح يتجوز و عدكم مثل اخوكم اللى فوق هههههههههه

ميرسى نيتا بجد حلوة اووووى​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى
ميرسى لك كتير نيتا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

كده يا نيتا الولاد لقوا الحجج اهى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووو يا نيتا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه 
جمال جدا 
شكرا على النكت ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مايو 2010)

نكت جميلة وبالدليل والبرهان


----------



## Mason (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى نيتا


----------



## روماني زكريا (6 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
كويس علشان الاقي حاجه تنفعنا 

مشكور نيتا


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نكت جميلة وبالدليل والبرهان





ههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك سعيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

alpha&#969 قال:


> روعة ، حلوة النكتة و متعوب عليها
> يمكن راح استعمل نفس الحجج لما اريد اتزوج !


 

هههههههههههههههه
طب يلي شد حيلك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه​_
> 
> _يلا يا شباب كلوا يروح يتجوز و عدكم مثل اخوكم اللى فوق هههههههههه_​
> 
> _ميرسى نيتا بجد حلوة اووووى_​


 

اشكر حبيبتي 
اكليل الشوك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جميلة اوى*
> *ميرسى لك كتير نيتا*​


 

اشكرك علي 
مشاركتك ديدي


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> كده يا نيتا الولاد لقوا الحجج اهى​
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه
بنسهل لهم الطريق 
ها نعمل ايه 
خليهم يتجوزوا
ربنا يباركك 
حبيبة قلبي 
علي مشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلووووووووووووو يا نيتا*


 


اشكرك كليمو 
امشاركتك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا
> شكرا على النكت ​


 


اشكرك كوكومان
لمشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى نيتا


 

اشكرك ميسو
لمرورك الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كويس علشان الاقي حاجه تنفعنا
> 
> مشكور نيتا




شكرا روماني
لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان





اشكر الامير
لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك


----------

